# Purple Roans?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Under her roan she is a liver chestnut. All it is is a really dark red.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Is she the horse in your avatar?


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I can post pics in the thread if you'd like. She's a BLM mustang, so genetics wise, she's clearly a mixed bag, very drafty though.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, as NDAppy said, just a really dark chestnut with roan over the top. She is lovely!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Does the amount of roaning change as her coat changes during the year? The internet seems to be a mixed bag about whether more or less white can show up year to year.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chessie said:


> Does the amount of roaning change as her coat changes during the year? The internet seems to be a mixed bag about whether more or less white can show up year to year.


It will change from season to season. Roans are a lot of fun that way


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Roans tend to show less "roan" appearance during the winter. how healthy they are can also effect how the coat appears as well.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL, that's entertaining. Well, I think she's sweet no matter what color she is. It should be fun taking pictures of her and trying to guess what season it is.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What Chiilaa said as well. True roans do not gain more white or loose white. Varnish (appy roan) puts more white on a horse every year.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

How would I tell if she is a true roan or a varnish?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Now that the colour gurus have chimed in with the G-D given expertise I can rest in the fact that I now know what a purple roan is. 
I was thinking liver chestnut and now that i know I got it right i can celebrate.
Anyone else read up on the colour threads and siop after NDappy or Chillaa dispenses with their "rulings"? Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Now that the colour gurus have chimed in with the G-D given expertise I can rest in the fact that I now know what a purple roan is.
> I was thinking liver chestnut and now that i know I got it right i can celebrate.
> Anyone else read up on the colour threads and siop after NDappy or Chillaa dispenses with their "rulings"? Shalom



LOL
Yup!!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't know there was such a thing as "purple roans" I just can't get over how if you look at her in the sun, she absolutely looks purple. There's no question. If she's not a "purple roan" I honestly don't know what would be.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> It will change from season to season. Roans are a lot of fun that way


 
Yes they do cannot wait to see what my little rescue yearling sheds into this spring she's a brown/bay roan


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Technically the only thing she is, is a chestnut roan. But people all have their name variations lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

We demand pictures of the purple horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've heard brown/"seal bay" roans referred to as purple roan. I don't think it's a widely used term either way, and I can see how a liver chestnut could fit that description!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

The only thing I have that shows her purpliness the best is a little video of us trotting her in the round pen. Once I figure out youtube, I'll see if I can post it.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Cascade Trotting - YouTube

Here's the little video from my cell phone of her trotting. When she goes to the far side of the round pen especially, she looks really purple to me. This is the closest thing to match the color I see in real life when I'm with her.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

She looks like a normal deep red roan with possibly varnish to me..


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, on my computer screen, she really looks purple in that video! What a sheen on her as well. Love the way it fluxuates from silver through lavender to purple and back.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

She does look purple!
I say call her a Purple Chestnut, and officially make that a thing! :lol:


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I know! It's really weird. I've seen people refer to roans as "pink" but not mine.  I've got a horse of a different color.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I've always considered a purple roan to be a seal brown/dark bay with roan.
I's call her a strawberry roan 

Gorgeous mare none the less


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

We had a mahogany bay but his coat was much darker and more that 'punk purple' hair color look. Love the unusual coat colors! You have a lovely horse. 😃


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you! Now I'm just trying to decide what color saddle blanket will look best on her.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Roan has always been one of my favorite colors, your girl sure is beautiful!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you! I'm excited to have her all to myself soon.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

shes just beautiful no matter what color you call her... I think green always looks Great on any Roan


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, me too. Dark green may be the best pick for her.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Years ago we had a horse. I think he was supposed to be a bay roan, but minus the black, no matter how u looked at him his coat looked PURPLE... I have never seen another horse like him. I'll see if i can google up a horse close to his colour here


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok picture this colour with roaning like Chessie's horse
http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r148/SweetwaterStation/TeaspoonHorse.jpg


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Now that is a really purple horse! Mine's more lavender, that's grape!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yeah


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

She's a looker, that's for sure.

I consider any chestnut-based roan to be chestnut/red/strawberry roan.
Bay with roan is bay/red roan (I personally don't call chestnut roans "red roan").
Brown with roan, to me, is purple roan.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would love to see more pictures. This horse is much nicer than the ones the BLM used to bring around her for adoption. How tall is she?


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I am hopelessly jealous of your purple horse!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a picture of me next to her, you can get a sense of her size. She's a good sized girl for a mustang. I'm 5'6''. Anything much taller than she is, and I have issues getting up in the saddle without a crane.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/31368/album/cascade-5205/img-4649-36402.jpg

And here's another picture of her. This is when she was barely handled, and everything about her was still relaxed. She's a very easy-going horse.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/31368/album/cascade-5205/cascade3-36401.jpg


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty horse! This is off topic but every time I look at the title of this thread I start singing Prince, Purple Rain lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just totally in love with your horse!! Keep the photos coming please. She's beautiful.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try to post some more in her album. I have some cute ones of her face.


----------

